# New Miller Infinity Helmet



## coolidge (Aug 6, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## mike837go (Aug 6, 2015)

Let us know how much better you can read the puddle after you get it.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, that is some proud price , I hope you did better than the price listed.   Looks like about the same features as my 10 year old NexGen.  I paid $200 new.   Like Mike said  let us know how the puddle looks.

You been getting some nifty toys of late, your wife is gonna have to get a second job!!

cheers
michael


----------



## coolidge (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey D yes my LWS cut me a break on the price. I have been single for like 10 years now and gross $16k a month so no worries. If only the wife had stuck with me she'd be getting a cut of that, that's some karma right there.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Coolidge I hope you got the camo one so nobody will see you welding!


----------



## coolidge (Aug 6, 2015)

I purchased the Darth Vader black helmet to match my Colt AR15 and Sig Elite Darks


----------



## Doubleeboy (Aug 6, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Hey D yes my LWS cut me a break on the price. I have been single for like 10 years now and gross $16k a month so no worries. If only the wife had stuck with me she'd be getting a cut of that, that's some karma right there.



That is what I get for trying to be smart with a comment , it never occurred to me that you might be divorced, sorry about that , really!   Let us know how the helmet works out.

Kind Regards,
michael


----------



## coolidge (Aug 7, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> That is what I get for trying to be smart with a comment , it never occurred to me that you might be divorced, sorry about that , really!   Let us know how the helmet works out.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> michael



No worries brother. I may go back on the market here in the next year or two you never know.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 7, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## brav65 (Aug 7, 2015)

Luke I am your father... Looking good Coolidge


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 8, 2015)

nice helmet!!!!


----------



## sanddan (Aug 10, 2015)

That head gear looks pretty amazing.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks good.

Can you swap the sweatband?


----------



## coolidge (Aug 16, 2015)

Finally got a chance to use the new helmet this morning. I'm really liking it, it stays on my head much better than the Lincoln and the viewing area is HUGE. One issue, I opened up the big garage door for some fresh air and even though the sun was shining away from the garage sunlight was enough to trigger the lens to darken. Keep in mind I have the blinding white shop lights going. I tried closing the door half way, no go I ended up opening up the single bay door and closing the big one. I'm sure there's an adjustment for this but thought I would mention it.


----------

